# What features from your current car are you giving up with the 3?



## Rich M

The Model 3 is fairly well loaded, but there are some features unavailable even with the PUP. So if your current car is about the same price or cheaper, which car is it and what does it have that you can't get on the 3 (Expected/future features like BT Streaming audio excluded)?

AM Radio - Rav4/Fiesta
SiriusXM Radio - Rav4/Fiesta
HD Radio (Still unknown) - Rav4/Fiesta
Stereo Aux input - Rav4
Sunroof - Rav4/Fiesta
Multiple 12v outlets - Rav4/Fiesta
Color-selectable ambient lighting throughout - Fiesta
360° Surround video and L/R wheel camera view - Rav4
Rear cross-traffic alert - Rav4
Dual electric motors - Rav4 (Hybrid)
Real donut spare tire - Rav4/Fiesta
Mirror/sidemarker turn signal indicators - Rav4/Fiesta
Lane departure warning w/ steering assist (Still unknown) - Rav4
Blind spot detection - Rav4
Blind spot mirrors - Fiesta


----------



## MelindaV

Convertible top (always wanted a convertible roadster. Now that I've had one for many years, I'm over it)
157" total length (the 'biggest' thing I will miss for sure)
XM radio (have had XM for 15ish years, but ok leaving it for streaming radio)
center console grab handle (one of my favorite features of my current interior)


----------



## Dangermouse

Anonymity


----------



## marcycharles3

The only car worth of giving up this "feature"...

Manual Transmission


----------



## Fredbob711

Moonroof/sunroof (broken anyway)
Manual transmission
Required trips to the gas station (I'm ok with the occasional trip to QT for food)
Being able to get a discount on repairs since my dad works for a car dealership

The first 3 are not bad things to get rid of, the 4th is kind of 'meh'. But I've had pretty good luck with cars and haven't needed a ton of repairs.

There's not much in a 10-year old ICE car that I'll be missing.


----------



## mishakim

Bird's-eye camera view, hatchback. I think that's it, model 3 is better than Leaf in every other way I can think of. And I don’t think the lack of hatch is a big deal, I’m fine with that cavernous trunk opening.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Current car is a 2015 Hyundai Sonata Limited with Technology Package -- ~$33k USD

Panoramic sunroof -- rarely used in South Florida heat, but will miss this when it's a nice day
Air-conditioned seats -- will miss this, but happier to trade it to get into an already cooled car (Hyundai BlueLink app is not good and pre-conditioning doesn't work)
AM Radio -- never used
SiriusXM (unknown) -- discontinued service in favor of Apple Music streaming
Apple CarPlay -- I wouldn't want this in the Tesla 
Multiple 12v outlets -- I only use it to charge my phone and PUP has me covered there!
Blind Spot Detection in side mirrors -- I still think the Model 3 should have this, but so be it 
Full size spare -- from a safety standpoint, I will never change a tire and only ever use roadside assistance anyway
Engine noise -- some people are particular (the exhaust note is nothing to write home about on my car though) 
The good riddance section!

Internal Combustion Engine
Front Wheel Drive
Slow acceleration
17" rims 
Shark fin antenna 

Are you sure section??

Rear cross-traffic alert - do we know Model 3 doesn't have this?
Mirror/sidemarker turn signal indicators - doesn't Model 3 have this built in by where the autopilot 2 camera is?


----------



## Watts4me

Buttons


----------



## SSonnentag

$60,000
sirius/xm radio
AM radio


----------



## Michael Russo

All you HUDsters out there, please line up... please line up...!


----------



## Twiglett

I'm giving nothing worthwhile up.
I drive a Leaf currently so no longer have the stench of gasoline in the garage anyway.

I never enabled SiriusXM which was bundled/forced on me by the free trial.
The (so called) nav uses XM for traffic alerts so I didn't use that either.
Honestly just have a long list of gains


----------



## Rich M

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Are you sure section??
> 
> Rear cross-traffic alert - do we know Model 3 doesn't have this?
> Mirror/sidemarker turn signal indicators - doesn't Model 3 have this built in by where the autopilot 2 camera is?


I've never seen them light up in the turn signal videos, but they were mostly shot from direct front and rear. This might be one for the first-owners thread


----------



## KarenRei

Well, for both my vehicles I lose AM radio. Beyond that, I lose:

Gen1 Insight:
* A good chunk of a million kilometers on the vehicle
* A dead HV battery
* A burned out wiring harness (being fixed at the moment)
* Cracks running the length of the roof on both sides (recently sealed)
* Lots of random old crash damage from before I purchased the vehicle, such as a fuse box without a cover
* Minor upholstery damage
* Slow acceleration
* Dead power steering
* Paint damage on the hood
* Poor hood latch
* Expensive annual maintenance

Ford (beyond the bed and high clearance):
* Extensive rust
* Extensive peeling paint
* Front bumper hanging at an angle
* Extremely loud engine noise
* Extreme inefficiency
* Radio hanging from its wires
* Inaudible turn signal
* Terrible acceleration
* Laughable interior condition
* Very expensive annual maintenance


----------



## viperd

In my 2012 Honda Civic Hybrid, I'm going to miss the driver side grab handle on the ceiling.


----------



## Bokonon

Two small things I'll miss from my 2015 VW e-Golf:

Heated windshield
Adjusting the regen level on-demand by flipping the gear shift from side to side. (A certain passenger -- who shall remain nameless so that I can get her buy-in on my ideal Model 3 configuration -- might say I do this compulsively.  Hey, I drove stick for 15 years, I can't just un-learn this stuff!)
Those two items aside, I hear a familiar voice telling me something...


----------



## DR61

I will miss not having a manual gearbox car for the first time in 55 years of driving. But not in heavy traffic.
Sirius and AM radio. No great loss.

I will NOT miss going to gas stations and burning fossil fuel...


----------



## skygraff

1994 Acura Integra:

-paid off
-moonroof (still works and love it)
-AM radio
-small
-analog
-cheap insurance
-the I don't give a $41+ factor


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rich M said:


> I've never seen them light up in the turn signal videos, but they were mostly shot from direct front and rear. This might be one for the first-owners thread


Alright did my research and here you go!

Look closely at the strip between the chrome and above the camera, I am 99.9% sure that's the turn signal indicator. I did a quick search on "Model S Side Marker" and it seems like a safe assumption.


----------



## Rich M

Ah, that's tiny. We'll need a video of that. I'll strike it from my list.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rich M said:


> Ah, that's tiny. We'll need a video of that. I'll strike it from my list.


Here is one I found from a guy removing the same part off Model X, so definite confirmation!


----------



## Dan Detweiler

-Having to only have contortionists or people I really don't like in the back seat (Volt)
-A huge hump running down the middle on the interior
-Having to stop at a gas station (even though it is pretty rare in my Volt)
-Having to wait to merge into traffic getting on the highway
-Having to use gas on any trip more than 20 miles one way
-An unbelievably useless center console with unreachable storage
-A user interface on the center console that I still haven't figured out 5 years later
-A huge blind spot at the A post (has caused numerous near collisions)

...and I really do love my Volt!

Dan


----------



## SSonnentag

I definitely won’t miss the registration fees. EV registrations in AZ (and many other states) are minimal.


----------



## MelindaV

SSonnentag said:


> I definitely won't miss the registration fees. EV registrations in AZ (and many other states) are minimal.


 my state adds a $150 EV surcharge in addition to the standard registration fees


----------



## Brokedoc

In New York, its illegal for gas stations to have that little switch that keeps the pump on without holding the handle because politicians ALWAYS know what's right for us stupid people even though every other gas station in the country uses this feature.

So I'm gonna miss standing in freezing weather with my fingers going cold an numb while gassing up!


----------



## Brokedoc

Dangermouse said:


> Anonymity


This is ABSOLUTELY true now. In a year when there are 500,000 Model 3s on the road, it may get to the point that your kids ask "Daddy, what kind of car is that?" And you'll say " That is one of the old fashioned cars that burns gas!" And they'll go " EWWWWWWW!"

@RiggerJon has young kids that may never remember what it was like to ride in an ICE car. Geez. I feel old...


----------



## SSonnentag

MelindaV said:


> my state adds a $150 EV surcharge in addition to the standard registration fees


Arizona first year registration is $24 for a $60,000 alternative fuel vehicle. Then it reduces by 15% per year. $5 minimum.

The formula is $4 for every $100 of assessed value. Assessed value is 1% of MSRP.

60,000 x .01 = 600
600 / 100 = 6
6 x 4 = 24


----------



## MelindaV

our minimum (based on one of my car that is due for renewal) is $77 (my fee $140 with custom plates and graphics plates) - so for the average going from $77 to $227 for upgrading to an EV seems not very friendly for a very environmentally aimed state 

(will not even get into the transit surcharge added to the Puget Sound people that is based on car value that potentially adds thousands more each year...)


----------



## mishakim

Brokedoc said:


> In New York, its illegal for gas stations to have that little switch that keeps the pump on without holding the handle because politicians ALWAYS know what's right for us stupid people even though every other gas station in the country uses this feature.
> 
> So I'm gonna miss standing in freezing weather with my fingers going cold an numb while gassing up!


Really? When MA changed the law this year to allow those, I thought the news said we were the only state that banned them.


----------



## Gizmo

Things I will MISS... rather than just what the Model 3 currently doesn't have (I don't use the AM radio etc now, just FM and DAB):

Smart Light Assist (auto high beam and dynamic lights)
Traffic sign recognition (speed limits etc)
Rear sunblinds (retract into the door panels)
Privacy glass 
Auto wipers
Heated windscreen
Heated washer nozzles
Ventilated seats
Park Assist (std feature - the car parks without driver using the steering)
Electric rear hatch
TV & DVD player
Blind Spot Detection in side mirrors 
Rear radar (collision avoidance)
Spare wheel - even a space saver would 'do'!
Colour selectable ambient lighting throughout 
Mirror turn signal indicators 
Lane departure warning / steering assist
700 mile range
Not on my current car but would be if I replaced it for the same model today:

Massaging seats
Heated steering wheel

As you can see I will be giving up quite a bit  .... and paying over a ⅓rd more for this 'privilege' considering my car is the 'budget, low spec' version from VAG (Škoda) I _really_ do not see the Model 3 as _premium_ like we are being told it is.


----------



## Brokedoc

mishakim said:


> Really? When MA changed the law this year to allow those, I thought the news said we were the only state that banned them.


Unfortunately I think it's still law here. There's a new station that just opened that has the levers but I think it's because they haven't been forced to remove it yet. Unless the law changed recently here too...


----------



## MelindaV

Gizmo said:


> Things I will MISS... rather than just what the Model 3 currently doesn't have (I don't use the AM radio etc now, just FM and DAB):
> 
> Smart Light Assist (auto high beam and dynamic lights)
> Traffic sign recognition (speed limits etc)
> Rear sunblinds (retract into the door panels)
> Privacy glass
> Auto wipers
> Heated windscreen
> Heated washer nozzles
> Ventilated seats
> Park Assist (std feature - the car parks without driver using the steering)
> Electric rear hatch
> TV & DVD player
> Blind Spot Detection in side mirrors
> Rear radar (collision avoidance)
> Spare wheel - even a space saver would 'do'!
> Colour selectable ambient lighting throughout
> Mirror turn signal indicators
> Lane departure warning / steering assist
> 700 mile range
> Not on my current car but would be if I replaced it for the same model today:
> 
> Massaging seats
> Heated steering wheel
> 
> As you can see I will be giving up quite a bit  .... and paying over a ⅓rd more for this 'privilege' considering my car is the 'budget, low spec' version from VAG (Škoda) I _really_ do not see the Model 3 as _premium_ like we are being told it is.


then why are you considering the Model 3?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Gizmo said:


> Things I will MISS... rather than just what the Model 3 currently doesn't have (I don't use the AM radio etc now, just FM and DAB):
> 
> Smart Light Assist (auto high beam and dynamic lights)
> Traffic sign recognition (speed limits etc)
> Rear sunblinds (retract into the door panels)
> Privacy glass
> Auto wipers
> Heated windscreen
> Heated washer nozzles
> Ventilated seats
> Park Assist (std feature - the car parks without driver using the steering)
> Electric rear hatch
> TV & DVD player
> Blind Spot Detection in side mirrors
> Rear radar (collision avoidance)
> Spare wheel - even a space saver would 'do'!
> Colour selectable ambient lighting throughout
> Mirror turn signal indicators
> Lane departure warning / steering assist
> 700 mile range
> Not on my current car but would be if I replaced it for the same model today:
> 
> Massaging seats
> Heated steering wheel
> 
> As you can see I will be giving up quite a bit  .... and paying over a ⅓rd more for this 'privilege' considering my car is the 'budget, low spec' version from VAG (Škoda) I _really_ do not see the Model 3 as _premium_ like we are being told it is.


Teslas do grab speed limit off the signs which is how autopilot limits to 5 MPH over the limit; so you get one back


----------



## Gizmo

MelindaV said:


> then why are you considering the Model 3?


Because currently it is the only model that offers half decent range... if one of the VAG group offered decent range then my money would probably go to them as in Europe (and even the UK  ) they offer better value for money than an imported US car


----------



## Kizzy

2005 Honda Accord

Proven reliability
"Free" heating
Full control of variable intermittent wipers from a stalk
Moonroof (just started to break for venting, though)
Trunk definitely big enough to fit a massage table.
No car payments
No worries about adding new dents
Cloth seats
Independent control of which interior dome lights come on when doors are open
Pretty wheels
Manual door handles on all doors
An old friend who is killing people…


----------



## garsh

Kizzy said:


> An old friend who is killing people…


If you use the steering wheel and brake pedal, you can generally avoid killing people.


----------



## TrevP

The only thing I care about is gasoline.

Edit: added a word


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> The only I care about is gasoline


You a word.


----------



## Rich M

TrevP said:


> The only I care about is gasoline





garsh said:


> You a word.


He accidentally the whole thing.


----------



## yannickb

Burning dead trees and plants.


----------



## Dangermouse

Hatchback. It took me a couple days of thinking on this and I finally found something I will miss...occasionally.
All in all, I'm in for a serious upgrade.


----------



## MelindaV

Rich M said:


> Ah, that's tiny. We'll need a video of that. I'll strike it from my list.


I thought I'd seen a better one showing the turn signal at the side AP camera, but this is (at 34seconds) and this one (with passing cars blocking most of it) that I can find now.


----------



## Sandy

The automatic hatch, ease of entry and exit and the view higher up in our ‘14 Escape. We’re keeping the Escape. Tried going down to 1 car when I retired. Going back to 2. The Model 3 is mine, all mine hahahahaha.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Power hardtop (will miss this a bit)
Smaller / more reasonable size (3 is a big car as far as I'm concerned)
HUD (won't miss it, not a big deal)
Air conditioned seats (really going to miss these)
Power trunk (eh… I'll live)
AM radio (could not possibly care less)
XM (could not possibly care less)
Heated wiper jets (should be on every car IMO)


----------



## Guest

2001 BMW 5-series:

Manual transmission (as a fun side, not for daily)
Softer suspension setting (incl smaller wheels)
way way way bigger cargo capacity of estate trunk (two full size washing machines)
Comfort opening/closing of all windows (hold remote close/open)
18-way seats with spine fatigue reduction pads (not exactly massage)
3x auto-dimming mirrors
dual functional rear hatch (whole hatch or only rear window)
rear windows with 4X retractable curtains and roof-glass thermal curtain/cover
washing nozzle defrost
windshield wipers with extended wiping area (passenger side)
automatic exterior mirror heating (temperature dependant)
towing hook
sound insulation, especially for wheel arches
mechanical handbrake for some fun
Dual layer sound and heat insulating windows
3-zone climate control (rear vents adjustable temp)
no fear of door dings
extremely cheap parts
headlight washing and defrost (washer fluid usually removes ice/snow as well)
Automatic air recirculation control (with air quality sensor)
brake pad wear sensor
Always on cigarette lighter socket with 25A fuse

2014 Nissan Leaf:
Steering wheel heater
Heat pump
Ability to see HVAC load

And features I will miss A LOT (worth mentioning) that are available on other similar-priced vehicles:
Adaptive headlights with ability to keep full-beams always on (e-Golf is the closest, many premium cars have that)
Electrically defrosting windscreen (e-Golf again).
Driver only HVAC mode (e-Golf again), all other vents (passenger, rear) are disabled.
Windscreen fogging sensor (BMW from 2004, and some other premium vehicles), auto mode will add defrost power
Adjustable HVAC AUTO mode (BMW from 2004) - quiet, aggressive, medium
Adjustable dampers (lot of BMW's, and many others)
Night vision (BMW, for long time) with heat signature warning.
Smart service intervals (BMW from 2004 and some others), (no oil/exhaust, though cabin filter, brake fluid, brake pad wear, recommended inspection, state inspection)
Multi-stage brake/emergency lights (flashing brake/hazards/rear fog) (majority of EU vehicles made within 10 years.
Ability to use Waze on main vehicle screen (latest Android Auto capability)
Comfort windscreen (extreme UV and IR protection without tint, looks purple), many many vehicles.
Flawless 12V BMS (BMW 2004 and up)
Drag reduction louvres for front grills (BMW 2004 and up). We don't know for sure, jet.

Took like 20 minutes of thinking. Will update if I forgot something :sweat:


----------



## JWardell

The one thing I will truly miss:

-A hatchback

Every other little thing I'm sure will be forgotten within the first few minutes of driving the 3


----------



## voip-ninja

2015 BMW 340i sedan

Things missing on Model 3


360 surround view.
Power/tilt moonroof.
iPod integration over USB.
iPod integration over Bluetooth.
Text message notification on iDrive.
Heads up Display
Physical instrumentation & telematics.
Auto high beams.
Physical controls.
AM radio (never use).
XM radio (rarely use).
Auto dimming mirrors.
Sport seats.
All Wheel Drive.
The two "heartbreakers" for me are going to be the loss of 360 surround view and BMWs excellent iPhone integration (newer versions have Carplay too... double the pain!).


----------



## Gatornail

I'm going to miss the hatchback, the lack of car payment, and the small size of my generation 1 Insight that allows me to fit into any parking spot and the excuse of "sorry I can't take you to the airport because my car only seats 2 people"


----------



## Guest

JWardell said:


> The one thing I will truly miss:
> 
> -A hatchback


So you miss putting thing into cargo area from above (not from the side, due to heavy bags and stuff)?
Tesla has a solution - frunk :tongueclosed: 
And if you need to transport something huge, just cut it in half. We must keep weight distribution perfect:tongueout:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

voip-ninja said:


> 2015 BMW 340i sedan
> 
> Things missing on Model 3
> 
> 
> 360 surround view.
> Power/tilt moonroof.
> iPod integration over USB.
> iPod integration over Bluetooth.
> Text message notification on iDrive.
> Heads up Display
> Physical instrumentation & telematics.
> Auto high beams.
> Physical controls.
> AM radio (never use).
> XM radio (rarely use).
> Auto dimming mirrors.
> Sport seats.
> All Wheel Drive.
> The two "heartbreakers" for me are going to be the loss of 360 surround view and BMWs excellent iPhone integration (newer versions have Carplay too... double the pain!).


The Model 3 has the following unless you're opting now to get premium upgrades and dual motor.

iPod integration over USB.
iPod integration over Bluetooth.
Auto dimming mirrors.
All Wheel Drive.


----------



## TesLou

Although it's a rudimentary 2010 Lexus edition of it, I'll miss my HUD (I think). Who knows? Maybe the my eyes will learn to "see right" and I won't be looking for the HUD right in front of me. I also have ventilated seats (that are also very rudimentary) but I'm planning on getting a white interior so maybe I won't miss those, either. I also enjoy a very high standard of reliability with my current car. I'm hoping I won't miss that when I get my M3.


----------



## voip-ninja

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The Model 3 has the following unless you're opting now to get premium upgrades and dual motor.
> 
> iPod integration over USB.
> iPod integration over Bluetooth.
> Auto dimming mirrors.
> All Wheel Drive.


No Tesla has iPod integration.

Thanks for letting me know on auto dimming mirrors.

I know AWD is coming but we don't know when. Not worth waiting for it since I would probably lose the federal tax credit but fair point.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

voip-ninja said:


> No Tesla has iPod integration.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know on auto dimming mirrors.
> 
> I know AWD is coming but we don't know when. Not worth waiting for it since I would probably lose the federal tax credit but fair point.


Why wouldn't they have iPod integration if they have iPhone integration? As an aside they also support Flash drives.

You won't lose the federal tax credit on AWD, but depending upon where you are in the reservation line, you may lose half of the credit (that may be what you meant).


----------



## voip-ninja

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Why wouldn't they have iPod integration if they have iPhone integration? As an aside they also support Flash drives.
> 
> You won't lose the federal tax credit on AWD, but depending upon where you are in the reservation line, you may lose half of the credit (that may be what you meant).


Yes, 1/2 tax credit would be lost at a minimum. I would still prefer AWD (depending on cost, on 3 series it's about a $1700 premium expect it to be more on the Tesla), will have to see how things look closer to my reservation window of March-April 2018.

I've read numerous threads and the Tesla is reported not to have iPhone/iPod integration. As in, you can't select a playlist, artist, etc., from the Tesla UI when the iPhone is connected to the Tesla via USB or BT.

I'd love to be wrong about this, but I'm pretty sure I'm not.


----------



## MelindaV

Auto high beams should eventually make their way to the software too if it's not already.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

voip-ninja said:


> Yes, 1/2 tax credit would be lost at a minimum. I would still prefer AWD (depending on cost, on 3 series it's about a $1700 premium expect it to be more on the Tesla), will have to see how things look closer to my reservation window of March-April 2018.
> 
> I've read numerous threads and the Tesla is reported not to have iPhone/iPod integration. As in, you can't select a playlist, artist, etc., from the Tesla UI when the iPhone is connected to the Tesla via USB or BT.
> 
> I'd love to be wrong about this, but I'm pretty sure I'm not.


Ahh I see what you're saying. Right, you'll connect your iPhone/iPod and be able to control "next track, last track, play/pause", but not control playlists etc.

My current car has CarPlay and I thought it was horrible actually, so what I do is create playlists that I just set on shuffle play when I get in the car. Beyond that if I want a specific song at anytime I say "Hey Siri".


----------



## Akilae

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My current car has CarPlay and I thought it was horrible actually, so what I do is create playlists that I just set on shuffle play when I get in the car.


Yep, was driving with carplay in a loaner aswell. It is horrible, even in iOS 11 and I am an IT guy using the iPhone since the 3G.


----------



## Brett

I've been thinking about this topic and finally came up with something I'm going to miss. The sunglasses compartment in the overhead console. I don't think the aftermarket sun-visor clip-on version will be nearly as nice.


----------



## Lars Stokholm

A tow hitch


----------



## Rusty

Twiglett said:


> I'm giving nothing worthwhile up.
> I drive a Leaf currently so no longer have the stench of gasoline in the garage anyway.
> 
> I never enabled SiriusXM which was bundled/forced on me by the free trial.
> The (so called) nav uses XM for traffic alerts so I didn't use that either.
> Honestly just have a long list of gains


You are losing range anxiety. What will you worry about now?


----------



## Rusty

SSonnentag said:


> I definitely won't miss the registration fees. EV registrations in AZ (and many other states) are minimal.


Must be nice. TN just added $100 to our registration this year since we were not paying our share of gas taxes.


----------



## MelindaV

Rusty said:


> Must be nice. TN just added $100 to our registration this year since we were not paying our share of gas taxes.


an extra $150 EV surcharge per year here


----------



## jmmdownhil

MelindaV said:


> an extra $150 EV surcharge per year here


N.C. has a $130 EV fee added to annual registration.


----------



## AdamHolmes

My husky can hear me coming from about a quarter of a mile away( my breaks squeak and my engine rumbles), he goes crazy when I get home. He only acts this way for me and its fun seeing him running around before I round the corner to our driveway. Maybe now I can sneak up on him.

He will adjust though. I recently had some car trouble and have been biking to work. I save half a mile and some major hills if I cut through the woods behind my neighbors house across the street. After the third day he was up looking for me to pop out of the woods.


----------



## MelindaV

AdamHolmes said:


> My husky can hear me coming from about a quarter of a mile away( my breaks squeak and my engine rumbles), he goes crazy when I get home. He only acts this way for me and its fun seeing him running around before I round the corner to our driveway. Maybe now I can sneak up on him.
> 
> He will adjust though. I recently had some car trouble and have been biking to work. I save half a mile and some major hills if I cut through the woods behind my neighbors house across the street. After the third day he was up looking for me to pop out of the woods.


I used to live next to my sisters family and my dog and BIL pretended they don't like each other (mostly a game, probably some actual dislike) and he would stand at the front window and growl a few minutes before the BILs truck came around the corner. He would also do the same minutes before the BIL came outside to leave. Same model truck as another neighbor's that he didn't have any reaction to. 
Dogs are smart. Or psychic.


----------



## Rusty

I will miss the bad smell when I first start the car in the morning. I will miss my concern that I might kill myself if I leave the car running to long in the garage. I will miss my $40 visits to the gas station.


----------



## ummgood

For me it is a tow hitch and ground clearance. I am used to being able to popping curbs/etc if I have to.


----------



## Sandy

Nothing. I will miss nothing on any car I have ever owned.


----------



## Bernard

I'll miss my double sun visors (European VW Passat sedan): large one not only flips down, but swivels to allow you to cover the side window instead of the windshield, leaving a second, smaller one (no swiveling for that one) that you can flip down to cover a smaller area of the windshield. Extremely useful feature -- in fact, I usually keep the smaller one down, using the large one mostly for the side window. Well implemented too: after over 10yrs and 100K miles, the visors still rotate smoothly and stay in any assigned position. I'd miss that, but might be able to find an aftermarket part that would offer similar functionality.
Not sure if Model 3 premium comes with rain sensor for automatic windshield wiper actuation and speed control; I would certainly miss that too.
Similarly unclear whether Model 3 premium with LED headlamps has inside-turn lighting like Model S (and like my Passat); great for driveways, parking, suburban roads, and mountains roads with tight turns. Definitely something I would miss.
I'll gain getting rid of ICE car, feeling less guilty when taking trips, never again paying for refueling (solar panels here), much better acceleration, and self-driving (when it comes ;-), so the gains completely overwhelm the losses!


----------



## Shauncore

AM radio and built in SiriusXM (2012 Focus with sony package and touchscreen)


----------



## Derik

I'm driving a filler car at the moment. So nothing.. absolutely nothing.


----------



## Phil Kulak

Third row!

Though we're keeping the mini van for those occasions.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I am giving up this morning's check engine light


----------



## @gravityrydr

Sunroof. Gonna really miss that. Is it possible to do an aftermarket sunroof with the all glass roof? That section over the driver's head looks like it's just the right size. I guess anything is possible with enough money, of which I won't have any to spare as I will be going with the first production to get the LRB.


----------



## kendthomp

Clutch and Shifting gears...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@gravityrydr said:


> Sunroof. Gonna really miss that. Is it possible to do an aftermarket sunroof with the all glass roof? That section over the driver's head looks like it's just the right size. I guess anything is possible with enough money, of which I won't have any to spare as I will be going with the first production to get the LRB.


My gut tells me an aftermarket sunroof is probably a really bad idea. I would say wait, but the Model 3 may never get the sunroof option.


----------



## Vistan

I'll miss my roof that can be lowered (and most often is), but the glass roof in the 3 will compensate...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Well in typical ICE fashion yesterday's check engine light is no light today.

I still dropped the car off for what I hope is my last oil change ever.

It's not all bad when you get chauffeured to work in a Model S and play with the Easter eggs.


----------



## reagle

2012 Prius
-paid off
-hatchback with crazy cargo capacity
-Solar roof- awesome way to keep interior at ambient temp by running the HVAC fan off solar
-AM radio with knobs!
-Cheap 15" tires


----------



## Matthias Fritz

VW Golf V (petrol)
oil stains
3 pedal driving
5 different gears
ice scratching
dieing engine
being one of a millions
handbreak (in winter)


----------



## rbet

Current car: 2012 BMW 328
I will miss the HUD. It is really nice seeing my current speed and speed limit next to each other in the front window. I also like seeing the navigation directions without taking me eyes off of the road. My 2001 Corvette had HUD, its been around a long time. I expected it to be on a modern car.


----------



## RCvetter

Anonymity.
There's always the vague feeling that someone may be looking. I didn't have that in my old Civic. I'm sure it will wane as more 3s are delivered.


----------



## MelindaV

RCvetter said:


> Anonymity.
> There's always the vague feeling that someone may be looking. I didn't have that in my old Civic. I'm sure it will wane as more 3s are delivered.


I will be getting window tint right away when mine is ready.


----------



## aronth5

Hatchback with very good cargo capability.
Ability to carry 2 dogs behind the 2nd row seats.


----------



## RCvetter

MelindaV said:


> I will be getting window tint right away when mine is ready.


I don't think front window tint is legal here in CA.

Edited to add - "must allow 70% of visible light to pass through." I've seen friends pulled over for having barely any tint. Not a chance I want to take, though it would otherwise be a nice option.


----------



## Guest

RCvetter said:


> There's always the vague feeling that someone may be looking.


No matter what car, somebody definitely looks. Try to be a pedestrian for a while 
Notice how important it is to see driver's eyes.
70% transparency is hard to get with even no tint at all. Pure glass blocks more than 20% already. 
Though there is an exception. Some cars have OEM front tint. Some have climacomfort windscreen (looks as blue as Tesla's roof glass). This is legal if vehicle has type approval with that tint.


----------



## MelindaV

visible light isn't the same as transparent


----------



## RCvetter

arnis said:


> No matter what car, somebody definitely looks. Try to be a pedestrian for a while
> .


Hey, I went years without owning a car, so.  No argument there.


----------



## Maevra

Be prepared for a lot of people to be poking at the car handles. Sigh. Last week I walked up and someone was trying to push in the door handles "because I was curious how they opened." Also walked up to my car today and there was an ice cream dribble down the passenger door handle that wasn't there 10 minutes ago... again I suspect from some curious George.

I'm thinking of taping something like "do not touch, will electrocute you!" so people stop touching them.  @KarenRei I am sure could think of some cool prank to discourage such behavior.


----------



## Headwind

MelindaV said:


> XM radio (have had XM for 15ish years, but ok leaving it for streaming radio)


This troubles me too, as I am an avid XM listener for very specific stations. However, will it not be possible to play XM on your phone and then sync'd with Bluetooth to the audio? Im sort of counting on that still.


----------



## RCvetter

Headwind said:


> This troubles me too, as I am an avid XM listener for very specific stations. However, will it not be possible to play XM on your phone and then sync'd with Bluetooth to the audio? Im sort of counting on that still.


I have no idea, but my guess is yes. My Tesla audio has randomly continued playing audio from a video I had been watching on Facebook, so I don't think it's a stretch to assume it can play XM streaming from your phone.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Headwind said:


> This troubles me too, as I am an avid XM listener for very specific stations. However, will it not be possible to play XM on your phone and then sync'd with Bluetooth to the audio? Im sort of counting on that still.


That is absolutely doable. I'll be streaming Apple Music, but you can literally stream anything from your phone.


----------



## KarenRei

Maevra said:


> Be prepared for a lot of people to be poking at the car handles. Sigh. Last week I walked up and someone was trying to push in the door handles "because I was curious how they opened." Also walked up to my car today and there was an ice cream dribble down the passenger door handle that wasn't there 10 minutes ago... again I suspect from some curious George.
> 
> I'm thinking of taping something like "do not touch, will electrocute you!" so people stop touching them.  @KarenRei I am sure could think of some cool prank to discourage such behavior.


Haha, well, you could always try to distract them by getting them to do something else instead. Ideally something that will make them look like an idiot. Maybe put a sign in the windows (note: *must* look like a professionally made, professionally printed sign!):

-------------------
Hello - I am a...
TESLA MODEL 3
AUTOPILOT DEMONSTRATOR VEHICLE

If you would like to see what I am capable of, please _clearly and loudly_ say "HELLO TESLA" followed by a simple command, such as:
* "... back up"
* "... turn around"
* "... open the hood"
* "... honk the horn"
* "... drive to <destination>"
-------------------

I've love to secretly film the random strangers shouting at the car


----------



## Headwind

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That is absolutely doable. I'll be streaming Apple Music, but you can literally stream anything from your phone.


Thanks. That is a relief. Would sure be nice to have XM in the entertainment system, but this works. I did not see one in Trev's review video, but is there any chance there is an AUX connection?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Headwind said:


> Thanks. That is a relief. Would sure be nice to have XM in the entertainment system, but this works. I did not see one in Trev's review video, but is there any chance there is an AUX connection?


You're welcome!

It doesn't look like there is AUX.

You have Bluetooth audio and USB (for a thumb drive).

The car will handle next, back, etc.


----------



## RolfS

Prius:
Hatchback: I use it to haul air compressor and other tools to my travel trailer for maintenance. Will have to use the SUV instead for that. 

Service manuals: I had a set for my 2004 Prius ( don't have anymore), but not for my 2012 Prius. I like knowing how things are put together. You can't buy them unless living in MA.

Reliability: Never had a problem with either Prius. I used the service manual to do standard maintenance.

AM Radio: I don't care, but wife likes to listen to local AM news when going shopping. I only used it for emergency road messages. Used it for real last summer on a trip to get information on road closures and detours do to wild fires.

Add multiple waypoints to travel route: Really a simple feature missing from Tesla cars. It is a part of Google Maps, so why did Tesla drop them out.

Ability to buy parts: From all that I read you can't buy replacement parts. You have to bring your car in to have Tesla service/fix it. What happens when it is out of warranty? Of course there are no buttons to ever replace, but small things do break, why can't I just buy parts and replace them myself?


----------



## Maevra

RolfS said:


> Prius:
> Ability to buy parts: From all that I read you can't buy replacement parts. You have to bring your car in to have Tesla service/fix it. What happens when it is out of warranty? Of course there are no buttons to ever replace, but small things do break, why can't I just buy parts and replace them myself?


Currently you can't buy parts yourself for any Tesla, they can only be ordered through Tesla service centers or by Tesla-approved shops.

As to DIY replacement, not sure what kind of parts you were thinking of fixing, but the car has many interconnected parts that work electronically and may require the use of special software to diagnose/fix/calibrate. Such tools are not available to the general public, so a lot of it has to be handled by Tesla or approved shops.


----------



## RolfS

Maevra said:


> As to DIY replacement, not sure what kind of parts you were thinking of fixing, but the car has many interconnected parts that work electronically and may require the use of special software to diagnose/fix/calibrate. Such tools are not available to the general public, so a lot of it has to be handled by Tesla or approved shops.


I'm aware of that. But , there are thousands of parts that don't have anything to do with electronics, that could break or wear out or fall off somewhere on the road. I have always worked on my cars. I used to fix everything on my Porsche. I even rebuilt the engine and had it blue-printed. Mechanics always said to me that was the smoothest engine they had ever heard. So I probably know what I'm doing. I am also a professional on computer software, having a degree in Computer Science. Down the road Tesla will have to give up their stance of keeping things to themselves, if they really want to build cars for the masses. What happens when warranties end and cars are sold second or third hand? You really think they are not going to work on their cars themselves. There are plenty of people that will want to do that. The information will get out there eventually. The general public is not going to care, but there are probably a lot of really smart people that will eventually know more about a Tesla than the Tesla shop mechanic.


----------



## Maevra

RolfS said:


> I'm aware of that. But , there are thousands of parts that don't have anything to do with electronics, that could break or wear out or fall off somewhere on the road. I have always worked on my cars. I used to fix everything on my Porsche. I even rebuilt the engine and had it blue-printed. Mechanics always said to me that was the smoothest engine they had ever heard. So I probably know what I'm doing. I am also a professional on computer software, having a degree in Computer Science. Down the road Tesla will have to give up their stance of keeping things to themselves, if they really want to build cars for the masses. What happens when warranties end and cars are sold second or third hand? You really think they are not going to work on their cars themselves. There are plenty of people that will want to do that. The information will get out there eventually. The general public is not going to care, but there are probably a lot of really smart people that will eventually know more about a Tesla than the Tesla shop mechanic.


All good points and excellent questions. Elon likes to remind folks Tesla is a "little guy" compared to the established car companies, but for sure they need to address the concerns brought up here for their future success. I'm sure all of us would like to see that happen and cheer them on.


----------



## Patronus

I will miss:


CarPlay
Sunroof that opens
Hatchback
Manual transmission (sometimes)

I will not miss:


Gasoline
Oil changes and other maintenance hassles
Noise and vibration
Shifting of gears


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Patronus said:


> I will miss:
> 
> 
> CarPlay
> Sunroof that opens
> Hatchback
> Manual transmission (sometimes)
> 
> I will not miss:
> 
> 
> Gasoline
> Oil changes and other maintenance hassles
> Noise and vibration
> Shifting of gears


I like rowing gears as a miss and not miss item


----------



## Patronus

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I like rowing gears as a miss and not miss item


Yeah I will miss rowing gears too, but, driving my wife's Bolt EV, the fact that it does not shift (with the associated lack of smoothness, whether manual or automatic tranny) is a plus that I look forward to.


----------



## jmmdownhil

If I missed anything significant enough to talk about, I would not be getting a TM3.


----------



## Dr. J

jmmdownhil said:


> If I missed anything significant enough to talk about, I would not be getting a TM3.


Yeah, I really didn't even understand the question. (You can miss something about an 11-year-old Prius?)


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels

RCvetter said:


> Anonymity.
> There's always the vague feeling that someone may be looking. I didn't have that in my old Civic. I'm sure it will wane as more 3s are delivered.


This, but moreso due to the front facing camera rather than the larger windowglass. Not getting autopilot so will probably just cover it with a piece of tape


----------



## Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo

4G/LTE hotspot. Wish there was a way Tesla could add a second radio/SIM slot for those of us willing to pay for the data/feature.


----------



## Rich M

Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo said:


> 4G/LTE hotspot. Wish there was a way Tesla could add a second radio/SIM slot for those of us willing to pay for the data/feature.


Every phone is a hotspot nowadays. Not sure why this would be necessary?


----------



## Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo

Rich M said:


> Every phone is a hotspot nowadays. Not sure why this would be necessary?


Not every data plan is unlimited, and in our case, we both have oncall responsibilities, so the redundancy is nice. We are both on Verizon, and on the rare case we can't get a 4G signal, my car's AT+T SIM usually comes through.


----------



## roflwaffle

I'm giving up not having a car payment; the ability to toss a full size washer or dryer in the back (seats folded down, washer/dryer partially disassembled), and I guess the comfort of not caring what happens to my car because it didn't cost that much/already beat up.


----------



## Rich M

Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo said:


> Not every data plan is unlimited


Surely upgrading your Verizon line to an unlimited plan would be cheaper than adding a whole new account with AT&T?



Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo said:


> we both have oncall responsibilities, so the redundancy is nice.





Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo said:


> on the rare case we can't get a 4G signal, my car's AT+T SIM usually comes through.


As far as I know you can't make calls with built-in hotspots, so that probably wouldn't help the on-call situation. Seems like getting a prepaid AT&T phone you can leave in the car would solve all of this, with the added benefit of being upgradeable as technology progresses.
The problem with built-in anything is that you're stuck with old tech, as even 18 month old smartphones are missing frequency bands and transmission methods that will be commonplace in just a few months. This isn't an issue for Tesla's current setup because it just needs enough speed to stream audio, communicate with the app, and pass vehicle logs to Tesla.


----------



## Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo

Rich M said:


> Surely upgrading your Verizon line to an unlimited plan would be cheaper than adding a whole new account with AT&T?


But then you wouldn't have redundancy. I've been in situations where my phone may get 1X, which is good enough for a call, but not for data.

Also, Audi has a deal with AT+T. I can pay $10/month for 1GB or $30/month for unlimited...for just the car's data. No need to add it on to an $80 phone line.



Rich M said:


> As far as I know you can't make calls with built-in hotspots, so that probably wouldn't help the on-call situation.


My employer uses soft phones, so if I can get 4G, I can make VOIP calls.



Rich M said:


> Seems like getting a prepaid AT&T phone you can leave in the car would solve all of this, with the added benefit of being upgradeable as technology progresses.


See above about Audi's AT+T deal.



Rich M said:


> This isn't an issue for Tesla's current setup because it just needs enough speed to stream audio, communicate with the app, and pass vehicle logs to Tesla.


Which I acknowledged, hence my wish for a Dual-radio/dual-SIM setup.

It's not a dealbreaker, but ask people with kids how much they love the car being a hotspot.


----------



## Rich M

Good deal on the Audi data plan, I was not aware.



Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo said:


> It's not a dealbreaker, but ask people with kids how much they love the car being a hotspot.


...Then ask them again in 3 years when their then-5-year-old non-replaceable LTE modem has their kids videos constantly buffering.


----------



## Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo

Rich M said:


> Good deal on the Audi data plan, I was not aware.
> 
> ...Then ask them again in 3 years when their then-5-year-old non-replaceable LTE modem has their kids videos constantly buffering.


You're kind of missing the main point here. We weren't asked which features you could debunk. We were asked which features we would miss.

I am getting a CPO S in a few weeks.

I've already been told I can pay to upgrade it to LTE.

Would have been nice if the hotspot availability was there as well. Clearly it's upgradable.

Again, not a deal-breaker. No real reason to argue about it.


----------



## Rich M

That is true, I have gotten off the rails. My only point - don't miss that feature too badly because it will only get less useful over time.


----------



## Joseph F

I will miss the heated steering wheel of my 2015 leaf but not the lack of range.


----------



## TirianW

There are only two things I will miss - AUX port and built in J1772. Currently we have two Nissan LEAFs and a 2001 Buick, so the Model 3 is replacing the Buick which will leave us with three electric cars - good. However, only two of them will charge from my Siemens VersaCharges without an adapter - sigh. Unfortunately, the plug on the Model 3 does not appear to be recessed enough to allow the J1772 adapter to be left installed and the charge door closed. I don't want to add a third EVSE to my house that only charges one of my cars - I hate moving cars around my driveway - so that leaves me always using the adapter. Maybe I should just get three of the Plugless pads. . . (but I haven't seen anything about them supporting the Model 3 yet, but they do support the S so I would assume that might be possible)

Secondly, I will really miss the AUX port. Hopefully the final version of the software will not be ******** about what can be done while the vehicle is moving, but still having to pair a phone to play music from it is annoying. I always keep a cable in my AUX jack that is long enough to reach all the seats, so who ever is playing music can just plug their phone. Otherwise, it is "here use my phone, you will have to log me out of Spotify / Amazon / Pandora / etc, but I can't pair your phone while we are moving". I already have that issue for people who have new iPhones, but for now I can just blame Apple. I realize that the model 3 is built down to a price and adding the AUX port would have required additional hardware and cables, but it is still something I will miss.


----------



## sduck

As for me, also the aux jack. I use it all the time, as does my teenage daughter and her friends when they're in the car (a 2012 volt). It's really nice to have a full featured DAP running rockbox, portable so you can take it anywhere, and pick up where you left off listening wherever you are. Yes, I'm spoiled by things like full featured file management, random folder advance, dynamic on-the-fly playlists, and more. But also, I'm well aware of what i can do with bluetooth and usb, so I'm sure I'll adapt, and probably not miss it at all after a brief period.

I know it won't do any good, but if anyone is inclined, there's a petition asking Tesla to add an aux jack - https://www.ipetitions.com/petition/tesla-model-3-aux-jack


----------



## teslamcteslaface

My overhead sunglasses compartment.
The ability to not care about dings, prangs and bumps.
the fun feeling overtaking bmws, etc on the motorway in a prius because they don't put the foot down.


----------



## MelindaV

For those wanting aux, does you current car have usb audio and Bluetooth audio? Seems to me, for most media sources, either or these options are a much better option. I’m sure there are one-off cases that do not work with Bluetooth or usb, but likely nothing that has been made currently or in the last 5+ years


----------



## Dogwhistle

Current car: BMW i3

Automatic hold function. The i3 will regen to a stop and will hold position electrically, even on a hill, without having to touch the brake pedal. It will NOT roll backwards. Teslas don’t do that, they roll backwards (or forwards if your in reverse) unless you hit the brake pedal and activate the hold function. I don’t know why Tesla won’t activate a feature like that, I mean, who WANTS their car to roll backwards after coming to a stop uphill? Scared me on my first Tesla test drive, I assumed it would behave like the i3.


----------



## sduck

MelindaV said:


> For those wanting aux, does you current car have usb audio and Bluetooth audio? Seems to me, for most media sources, either or these options are a much better option. I'm sure there are one-off cases that do not work with Bluetooth or usb, but likely nothing that has been made currently or in the last 5+ years


Yes, my volt has both bluetooth audio and usb. Yet, for the reasons I already stated, I much prefer using the aux in.


----------



## TirianW

MelindaV said:


> For those wanting aux, does you current car have usb audio and Bluetooth audio? Seems to me, for most media sources, either or these options are a much better option. I'm sure there are one-off cases that do not work with Bluetooth or usb, but likely nothing that has been made currently or in the last 5+ years


My Leaf and aftermarket radio head for my Buick both have USB, SD, and Bluetooth audio inputs in addition to the AUX in. However, the Leaf (because it is a factory infotainment system) won't let you pair a phone when the car is in motion - regardless of whether or not there is a passenger in the front seat. And even for the aftermarket head in the Buick, it is still a lot more of a pain to pair the Bluetooth than to just plug in a cable. Also, for the higher end Bluetooth integrations (like any modern car) you can't just do an audio connection - they also want to sync the contact list, messages, call history, and a ton of other stuff. When I rent a car for work, I almost never use the Bluetooth integration - I don't want my contacts all over some random rental car and due to regulations, I can't allow work messages to be synced to a non-approved device (and something not owned or controlled by my employer, like a rental car, is a non-approved device). And yes, I have gotten rental cars and found the infotainment system to be full of other people's contacts and messages. Now, granted that this often happens with USB as well, so policy is to only use AUX input and a phone OEM charger. I don't really care about all this on my personal car, but I will probably end up getting a line-in to Bluetooth adaptor and pairing that to the car (something like ). I suppose that if the Tesla allows you to pair Bluetooth devices while in motion, and there is a selector to specify if the pairing was for audio only, or audio + contacts + messages + whatever else it does, that pairing audio only would probably be good enough for when friends want to listen to their music not mine. In that case I would not need to get the Bluetooth adaptor, and I might have to stop mocking my iPhone using friends for not having headphone jacks. . . but not likely


----------



## Rich M

Perhaps that is an iPhone issue? Android phones allow you to explicitly allow or deny whether the paired device (car) has access to contacts, messages, media audio and call audio. both at the time of pairing and after a paired device is stored.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rich M said:


> Perhaps that is an iPhone issue? Android phones allow you to explicitly allow or deny whether the paired device (car) has access to contacts, messages, media audio and call audio. both at the time of pairing and after a paired device is stored.


iPhone does the same...


----------



## MelindaV

maybe I'm just spoiled by my Pioneer HU and how it works with BT with my iPhone. It just works. If I am in my office listening to something on headphones, pause it, get in the car and it automatically will resume playing if the stereo is set to BT audio from the prior drive. I can browse music, podcasts, audiobooks, etc from the HUs screen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> maybe I'm just spoiled by my Pioneer HU and how it works with BT with my iPhone. It just works. If I am in my office listening to something on headphones, pause it, get in the car and it automatically will resume playing if the stereo is set to BT audio from the prior drive. I can browse music, podcasts, audiobooks, etc from the HUs screen.


Similar effect in my car.

Whatever I was doing with audio last (whether it's actively being played or paused), I get in the car, it connects to BT, hit the "media" button and it picks right up.

That works for Apple Music, YouTube, Podcasts, etc.

I have a big playlist that I made and essentially I never close Apple Music so the transition from car to walking to the office to work to waking to the car to car again - it's all very seamless.

I can't browse for music though, just back and forward - however "Hey Siri, play Electric Car by They Might Be Giants" does the trick all hands free!


----------



## TirianW

Rich M said:


> Perhaps that is an iPhone issue? Android phones allow you to explicitly allow or deny whether the paired device (car) has access to contacts, messages, media audio and call audio. both at the time of pairing and after a paired device is stored.


I have had issues when denying access to things the car expects to have access to. The last rental car I had - a Jeep I think - when I denied access to messages and contacts canceled the paring process and went back to the pair a device screen. Maybe I am just used to terrible infotainment systems, but in my experience bluetooth has always been an iffy proposition. All the GM cars I have used if you shut the car off with bluetooth active default back to the radio when started again. The unit in my Buick will stay on bluetooth, but it doesn't start the music playing automatically - I have to unlock my phone and hit play. Now my Leaf does stay on bluetooth and will start playing music automatically (most of the time) but voice commands (Hi Google / Hi Bixby) don't work. So I know that it is possible to do Bluetooth right and if anyone could do it, it would be Tesla, but I am still pretty sceptical and will miss my Aux in.


----------



## TesLou

MelindaV said:


> maybe I'm just spoiled by my Pioneer HU and how it works with BT with my iPhone. It just works. If I am in my office listening to something on headphones, pause it, get in the car and it automatically will resume playing if the stereo is set to BT audio from the prior drive. I can browse music, podcasts, audiobooks, etc from the HUs screen.


My 2010 Lexus does that also


----------



## sduck

Boy, this is getting to be like that facebook "discussion" about this. Yes, I'm aware of the great bluetooth solutions, I've even used them on occasion. My 2012 volt does all that. BUT the fact of the matter that is pertinent to this thread is that I personally prefer to use a non-phone dedicated audio device, using an aux cord, which I will not be able to do with the model 3.


----------



## Ken Voss

Tow hitch, not for towing but to mount a heavy duty bile rack for 2 50 pound ebikes, the first 3rd party that makes a hitch gets my business


----------



## Bperry

Heads-up display


----------



## MichelT3

I'll mostly miss a towing hitch (as it looks now)


----------



## Ken Voss

MichelT3 said:


> I'll mostly miss a towing hitch (as it looks now)


I am with you on this, for me the hitch is about my bike rack (2 ebikes). I hope a 3rd party gets on this ASAP


----------



## MichelT3

Ken Voss said:


> I am with you on this, for me the hitch is about my bike rack (2 ebikes). I hope a 3rd party gets on this ASAP


Problem is that they might follow the same policy as for Model S. Where you lose the warranty for the electric system if a 3rd party towing hitch plus electric connection (for lights) is installed.


----------



## Ken Voss

MichelT3 said:


> Problem is that they might follow the same policy as for Model S. Where you lose the warranty for the electric system if a 3rd party towing hitch plus electric connection (for lights) is installed.


Ya, that would definitely be an issue


----------



## MichelT3

In the EU also a car legally needs to be homologised for a certified towing hitch. There is doubt that Tesla will do this homologising. Maybe (only) for the version with AWD + SAS.
I'm hoping this will be the case and that my shares will rise enough to be able to pay for the extra costs for this.


----------



## Maevra

I miss not caring how dirty the car gets.  Used to be a drive-through car wash every month, now it's "omg there's a spot of dirt near the rear wheel, must do full hand wash ASAP!"


----------



## AdamHolmes

Was riding around with my nephew last night and he asked me what the cassette player was.....

I'm actually to young to have ever really used cassettes, but it made me wonder, do other new cars still come with CD players?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

AdamHolmes said:


> Was riding around with my nephew last night and he asked me what the cassette player was.....
> 
> I'm actually to young to have ever really used cassettes, but it made me wonder, do other new cars still come with CD players?


My car is a MY2015 and has a CD player. It hasn't ever been used. Come to think of it, I haven't used a CD player in car since 2002.


----------



## c2c

MichelT3 said:


> Problem is that they might follow the same policy as for Model S. Where you lose the warranty for the electric system if a 3rd party towing hitch plus electric connection (for lights) is installed.


Ah, so if the hitch is added without electrical, to support bike racks, then no warranty impact?
If so, my 3 gets hitched for my tandem!


----------



## Charlie W

We still use the CD players in our Prius’s — especially on road trips when we borrow “Books on CDs” from the library.

By the way, we wish our M3OC friends a safe Holiday season, a Merry Christmas and a Happy New yCar ... like lots of Model 3s. 

~Charlie


----------



## MichelT3

c2c said:


> Ah, so if the hitch is added without electrical, to support bike racks, then no warranty impact?
> If so, my 3 gets hitched for my tandem!


That's illegal here. Lights and licence plate need to be in full view. So you have to fit an axillary plate- and lights-holder.


----------



## MichelT3

Maevra said:


> I miss not caring how dirty the car gets.  Used to be a drive-through car wash every month, now it's "omg there's a spot of dirt near the rear wheel, must do full hand wash ASAP!"


If that happens with me, that would be a really revolutionary change in my behaviour.


----------



## NJturtlePower

2015 Chrysler 300S Hemi - The 3 will be lacking the heated steering wheel


----------



## Bokonon

Thought of another one after driving Model X a few days ago: blended regen/friction braking on the brake pedal.


----------



## JBsC6

Nothing because I'm keeping my corvette targa...I'll always have a roof off car...in the summer spring and fall I keep the roof off whenever it's warm enough which usually amounts to the entire summer except when it rains, the model three is a pretty four door sedan and last night having seen the car in person I'm even more impressed than ever.


----------



## Brokedoc

My son has the flu now. :mask:Everywhere in the country, flu is at widespread activity level. I was driving to dinner last night and he was coughing like crazy and filling up the car with germs. I turned on the "Bioweapon Defense Mode" which is basically a medical grade HEPA filter to protect the rest of the family. He knows he will be inheriting the Model 3 when he gets his license and he says "Cool! Will the Model 3 have that". As of now, it does not.

P.S. - The Bioweapon Defense Mode also removes unpleasant interior odors quickly. As pretty as my daughter is, she must eat some funky stuff to emit all those awful odors!


----------



## Guest

HEPA filtration is not actually for poop and simple things like flu. It doesn't sterilize passenger breath. Bioweapon defence mode is for polluted cities lile Beijing and London.


----------



## Brokedoc

Actually, it is simply a medical grade HEPA filter like in hospitals. The system is designed to completely purify interior air while also filtering whatever air is brought in from the exterior environment. It absolutely will remove any expelled viruses or offending particles that passengers emit while in the cabin. Although I can't measure the viral particles, my highly sensitive nose will attest that it does remove odors. Tesla has already done the test regarding removal of fine pollution particles within 2 minutes of activation:
https://www.tesla.com/blog/putting-tesla-hepa-filter-and-bioweapon-defense-mode-to-the-test


----------



## ummgood

Brokedoc said:


> My son has the flu now. :mask:Everywhere in the country, flu is at widespread activity level. I was driving to dinner last night and he was coughing like crazy and filling up the car with germs. I turned on the "Bioweapon Defense Mode" which is basically a medical grade HEPA filter to protect the rest of the family. He knows he will be inheriting the Model 3 when he gets his license and he says "Cool! Will the Model 3 have that". As of now, it does not.
> 
> P.S. - The Bioweapon Defense Mode also removes unpleasant interior odors quickly. As pretty as my daughter is, she must eat some funky stuff to emit all those awful odors!


My daughter currently has the flu and I made her wear a mask in the truck on the way to the Dr office. Since she has been home she is isolated to her room so my other 2 kids don't get it.


----------



## Guest

Mask is a good idea. It ACTUALLY works. And it's just cultural thing to be afraid.
If person sneezes the air is already in the cabin. If other occupants are not holding their breath for a minute, germs will be inhaled.
Or.. RNA in case of flu.


----------



## LucyferSam

arnis said:


> Mask is a good idea. It ACTUALLY works. And it's just cultural thing to be afraid.
> If person sneezes the air is already in the cabin. If other occupants are not holding their breath for a minute, germs will be inhaled.
> Or.. RNA in case of flu.


Masks only real impact is to stop you from touch that part of your face as hand/face contact is one of the strongest vectors for disease transfer. The have basically no impact on air transmission. Mind, that reduction contact based transmission is quite significant.


----------



## Guest

LucyferSam said:


> The have basically no impact on air transmission.


Source.

I know that droplet infections can get stuck into the filter material.


----------



## Brokedoc

arnis said:


> Source.
> 
> I know that droplet infections can get stuck into the filter material.


The surgical masks that are commonly seen on people and in your video do not filter droplets or inhaled air at all. There is zero seal around the edges and inhaled/exhaled air easily passes through the sides rather than through the higher resistance of the filter material. All medical personnel exposed to airborne droplet isolation patients are required to wear AT A MINIMUM a properly fitted N95 respirator which can be purchased off Amazon as long as you know your size and wear it properly after appropriate fit testing.

Surgical mask use for prevention of airborne transmission is strictly for psychological benefit.

Edit:
I can verify that I am a trustworthy source as a board certified internal medicine physician that is fully trained in hospital and community infection control and prevention and require annual training and testing to maintain my standing.


----------



## Guest

Droplets mostly weight more and are spitted onto the material. Though yes. These cheap masks are way less useful when inhaling.


----------



## Brokedoc

arnis said:


> Droplets mostly weight more and are spitted onto the material. Though yes. These cheap masks are way less useful when inhaling.


Many visible droplets are highly directional and will go into the material but the infectious droplets are measured in microns and are easily redirected to follow air flow. I remember seeing pictures of people at Ground Zero on 9/11 that were wearing regular surgical masks and their faces were covered in dust except the square where the mask was covering plus there were "rays" of dust on their cheeks and by their nose where the air and dust was bypassing the mask.


----------



## akomlik

Utility of a hatchback


----------



## MichelT3

What much ado about something which simply is one of the factors of life. People get the flu.


----------



## Brokedoc

akomlik said:


> Utility of a hatchback


I wouldn't worry so much about the loss of hatchback flexibility. The Model 3 has unique trunk design features including having the hinges built into the B pillar so that they do not obstruct the opening as well as almost no lip behind the rear seats to obstruct the pass-thru space. Owners have been able to get full sized bikes into the trunk which is not an easy task in a regular car.


----------



## Bokonon

Brokedoc said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about the loss of hatchback flexibility. The Model 3 has unique trunk design features including having the hinges built into the B pillar so that they do not obstruct the opening as well as almost no lip behind the rear seats to obstruct the pass-thru space. Owners have been able to get full sized bikes into the trunk which is not an easy task in a regular car.


As a hatchback guy, I completely agree.

When I sat in the Model 3 at the Boston showroom last week, one of the Tesla reps dropped the rear seats down at some point, and I was surprised at the amount of cargo room it created. Even with the rear seats up, the trunk is quite cavernous, since both rows of seats are closer to the front of the car than they would be in a comparable ICE sedan.

The only downside vs. a hatch is the slightly smaller size of the trunk opening, but I think for most everyday use-cases (groceries, suitcases, briefcases and backpacks) it won't make any difference.


----------



## akomlik

Yes, I was able to carry my bike in model 3 I rented last Sunday just to see how I can live with it. Still loading bulky objects (such as bike in a bike box) will be impossible.
Wife and I also tested camping in a car successfully.


----------



## Brokedoc

akomlik said:


> Wife and I also tested camping in a car successfully.


:flushed:The firm suspension may make thorough testing with wife less comfy:hearteyes:


----------



## mbrucem

XM Radio. Seat extenders for the legs. Comfort mode (when you don't want the sporty ride - but as my wife said... "it is a sports car and really fun to drive), sunroof, voice commands (to text & read a text, as well as a few others), the control of playlists and artists (the ability to choose them) from the car, not the iPhone (you can do it from the phone and it works, but better from the interface - the album art does show up though, so I bet this is coming).

I actually DON"T miss the heated steering wheel. I live in MN and it has been so cold... I thought I would. But the pre-heat with the App works so well, that it warms the car to 70 F in 4-5 min, and the steering wheel is warm. No reason not to do this - as I am getting ready to leave the shop or restaurant I hit warm up and done. I only get into a warm car.

A few more things... buying gas, oil changes, key fob, new brake pads, engine coolant, oil filters, paying for navigation updates, spark plug replacements, belt replacements, CD player, 8 Track Player... wait. I don't actually miss those things.

You can add a bluetooth connection while driving. There is no AUX or USB connection for music or the phone, so to play music, you need to do this. Not too difficult and I don't miss the others.


----------



## Brokedoc

Tweeting at Elon feels like praying to God. You know everyone else is doing it also but just maybe there's a chance he will hear your plea. Then, maybe every millionth time, someone gets a sign that their wish was heard.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959600278684291074


----------



## Oregonian

Halogen light bulbs


----------



## MelindaV

mbrucem said:


> There is no AUX or USB connection for music or the phone, so to play music, you need to do this. Not too difficult and I don't miss the others.


you should be able to play music via USB using the USB ports under the phone cubby shelf. Others have complained that its interface, like the S/X, still doesn't allow shuffling or playlists so playback is a little clunky.


----------



## TesLou

mbrucem said:


> I actually DON"T miss the heated steering wheel. I live in MN and it has been so cold... I thought I would. But the pre-heat with the App works so well, that it warms the car to 70 F in 4-5 min, and the steering wheel is warm. No reason not to do this - as I am getting ready to leave the shop or restaurant I hit warm up and done. I only get into a warm car.


 Man, am I ever glad to hear you say this. This was the biggest "missing item" on my list. I've had 2 cars that had this option and the wheel always heated up before the seats or the rest of the car. Thanks for letting me put this behind me and move on.


----------



## mbrucem

MelindaV said:


> you should be able to play music via USB using the USB ports under the phone cubby shelf. Others have complained that its interface, like the S/X, still doesn't allow shuffling or playlists so playback is a little clunky.


I have not figured that out, and Tesla told me BT only for the 3. USB is just for charging according to them. Maybe they were wrong, I have not played a lot with it. But when plugged in to USB vs not, there is no change to the interface or what/how you control it.


----------



## telero

The owner's manual dated January 3, 2018 has a couple places where it mentions playing audio from USB.

Page 17:


> USB Ports - Premium Package
> Model 3 has two USB ports located under the
> phone dock in the front compartment of the
> center console. These ports can be used to
> connect and *charge your phone as well as play
> audio files stored on the phone or on a USB
> device* (see Playing Media from Devices on
> page 92).


and Page 90:


> Touch the Media Player app to listen to FM or
> Internet radio, stream music or podcasts (if
> available), or* play audio files from a Bluetooth
> or USB-connected device*.
> Available source content displays across the
> top of Media Player: Radio, Streaming, TuneIn,
> and Phone. An additional source, USB,
> displays when you insert a flash drive into a
> USB port in the front console. Touch a source
> to browse the content available for your
> chosen source.


Maybe what you're looking for just isn't enabled yet?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Can't mention my current Ford Focus Electric since it's a mediocre car.

Features that I miss from my old Audi A3 Quattro that are not in my Model 3 configuration:

AWD
retractable sunroof
Rear hatch
Audi bluetooth ringtone
AM radio - believe it or not!
CD & SD card slots
Sunglasses holder
Dedicated buttons for ___? Won't know until I have the car
That floor hump in the rear seating area (just kidding)


----------



## bpjod

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Features that I miss from my old Audi A3 Quattro that are not in my Model 3 configuration:
> 
> ...
> AM radio - believe it or not!
> ...




You can use Tune In radio to get most radio stations. Over Christmas break I rented a Model S in Florida and listened to my Edmonton, Alberta radio stations (both FM and AM) with Tune In. It was great! Sure if there's no cell coverage you can't get Tune In, but often where the cell coverage is that poor, the AM/FM coverage isn't often that much better.


----------



## Brokedoc

Instead of saying what we're gonna miss with switching to the Model 3, we should also point out things that we're NOT gonna miss with our old cars too. I was chatting with a friend that says BMW (at least 3 series) don't have backup cameras and don't have remote start. REALLY? People here are complaining about lack of heated steering wheel but lack of backup camera seems like a REALLY big deal!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Brokedoc said:


> Instead of saying what we're gonna miss with switching to the Model 3, we should also point out things that we're NOT gonna miss with our old cars too.


I'm NOT gonna miss my old car - as in the entire thing.


----------



## Rich M

Brokedoc said:


> Instead of saying what we're gonna miss with switching to the Model 3, we should also point out things that we're NOT gonna miss with our old cars too.


Yeah, yeah start your own thread for that, chief.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Things I miss:

2006 Charger: (Cause I'm a big kid!)
Burnouts and Drifts
Engine sounds at WOT
Smell of burning rubber and smoking tires.
Coilover Adjustable Suspension (Tiens w/ EDFC).

2012 BMW X5
HUD
AWD
HUD
Active Adjustable Headrests
HUD
Sunroof
HUD!!!


But I absolutely love my M3. It's a great, sporty, quick "little" car.


----------



## smak

This might be the weirdest one yet.

I like to rest my right hand on the gear shift. (insert joke here)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Now that I have the car, revisiting this thread for things I miss...

Panoramic sunroof - no
Cooled seats - no
Heated steering wheel - no
Blind Spot Indicators - maybe, but no
Gas stations - *NO!*
I know some may very well be coming from nicer/better cars than a Hyundai Sonata, but I literally miss nothing. This car changes everything!!


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Cooled seats - no


Might want to reserve judgement on that one until the peak of summer. 

Although I imagine preconditioning will cancel out that concern.


----------



## Gizmo

Bokonon said:


> Although I imagine preconditioning will cancel out that concern.




Ventilated seats are all about comfort _during_ the journey rather than starting out in a cool car.

Once you have driven a few hundred miles with them I find it hard to believe you would not miss them... I know I do when I am not in my car on a hot day.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Might want to reserve judgement on that one until the peak of summer.
> 
> Although I imagine preconditioning will cancel out that concern.


Yesterday after work my car was 115F inside. Feels summer enough to me 

The beauty of preconditioning though is that the car was 66F inside by the time I got to it!



Gizmo said:


> Ventilated seats are all about comfort _during_ the journey rather than starting out in a cool car.
> 
> Once you have driven a few hundred miles with them I find it hard to believe you would not miss them... I know I do when I am not in my car on a hot day.


That's a fair point, nothing more than my 45 minute commute drive so far. We'll see on the way for Disney with our family trip coming up soon. I suppose another way to look at it though is that with EAP you're much more relaxed in the seat. We'll see...


----------



## Dr. J

smak said:


> This might be the weirdest one yet.
> 
> I like to rest my right hand on the gear shift. (insert joke here)











You asked for it, you got it.


----------



## EValuatED

Seems like the only things I’ll be giving up are:

1. Side mirror blind spot indicators, which are helpful. 
2. Heated steering wheel, which I rarely use.


----------



## Guest

EValuatED said:


> 1. Side mirror blind spot indicators, which are helpful.


Car side mirrors do NOT have blind spots. Adjust mirrors correctly.


----------



## Michael Russo

arnis said:


> Car side mirrors do NOT have blind spots. Adjust mirrors correctly.


Maybe I'm missing something yet I don't get your point... 

If you mean on Model 3, it is understood. Which is why folks, like most recently @EValuatED , mention the blind spot indicator as one of the features they will be missing relative to their current car which has them..


----------



## EValuatED

arnis said:


> Car side mirrors do NOT have blind spots. Adjust mirrors correctly.


Yes I understand completely and do set mirrors appropriately. I only referred to this feature of a small warning light in the mirror in that way as that's what people call them, popularly. That said, in heavy traffic as one scans, it is a helpful feature to me at least.

Perhaps a Model 3 owner like @Maevra or @RiggerJon or other can comment on whether or not there's an update on vehicles in other lanes being displayed on the main screen, audible warnings, etc.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

arnis said:


> Car side mirrors do NOT have blind spots. Adjust mirrors correctly.


This isn't a debate over proper mirror position it's simply a point that the car does not have the blind spot indicator warning light.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

EValuatED said:


> Yes I understand completely and do set mirrors appropriately. I only referred to this feature of a small warning light in the mirror in that way as that's what people call them, popularly. That said, in heavy traffic as one scans, it is a helpful feature to me at least.
> 
> Perhaps a Model 3 owner like @Maevra or @RiggerJon or other can comment on whether or not there's an update on vehicles in other lanes being displayed on the main screen, audible warnings, etc.


You see a display of cars in front of you and to the side you'll see a half circle that enroaches the area of the car that something is near. This identifies curbs the same way.


----------



## EValuatED

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You see a display of cars in front of you and to the side you'll see a half circle that enroaches the area of the car that something is near. This identifies curbs the same way.


Thanks and funny I forgot to add your name to the owners... which I was reminded of when I went to the tinting thread you contributed... and you answered my question before I got back here!


----------



## Guest

SoFlaModel3 said:


> car does not have the blind spot indicator warning light.


Well, it's not on a mirror. But it doesn't have to be. LCD also works. And audio warning is more efficient.
This light is excessive. It constantly blinks on and off in a traffic, making it psychologically useless.


----------



## Michael Russo

arnis said:


> Well, it's not on a mirror. But it doesn't have to be. LCD also works. And audio warning is more efficient.
> This light is excessive. It constantly blinks on and off in a traffic, making it psychologically useless.


Obviously, as with many other matters, this is a matter of opinion. I have found it to be very useful on rental cars I got to drive in Houston... and one more of the many features I love on wifey's HUD-equipped gorgeous 425d Convertible


----------



## SoFlaModel3

arnis said:


> Well, it's not on a mirror. But it doesn't have to be. LCD also works. And audio warning is more efficient.
> This light is excessive. It constantly blinks on and off in a traffic, making it psychologically useless.


I think it's safe to say we're both welcome to our own opinion. To me, I'm changing lanes, I'm checking the mirror, a light is a nice safety net. The audible alert is also nice. When you're talking safety redundancy isn't a bad thing.

I agree it's potentially annoying when you're not changing lanes.

Also, clearly it's not a deal breaker - I bought the car


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree it's potentially annoying when you're not changing lanes.


IIRC, my Hyundai will flash the lights anytime a car is beside you, but will only emit an audible warning if you put on the turn signal while there's a car detected on that side.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> IIRC, my Hyundai will flash the lights anytime a car is beside you, but will only emit an audible warning if you put on the turn signal while there's a car detected on that side.


Mine was exactly the same.


----------



## Guest

Michael Russo said:


> Maybe I'm missing something yet I don't get your point...


Blind spot warning light feature is a gimmick car manufacturers created to attract customers (fake safety feeling).
Light itself on the mirror has no function if mirror is adjusted correctly.
It only helps if mirror is adjusted incorrectly. And existence of these lights favours incorrect mirror adjustments.
"Mirror adjustment instructions" have been mentioned many times in many forums, IIRC, incl M3OC.
The only thing that actually helps prevent accidents is HEAVY audio warning and/or steering wheel vibration/torque at appropriate moment.
Thing is, main 2 reasons why lane change accidents happen are following:
a) incorrectly adjusted side mirror
b) didn't look

Well, we shall not debate about "a" - it is not acceptable, end of story.
"b" - if you didn't look at the mirror, you didn't look at the light. End of story.

So all that Tesla cars need is an audio warning and/or steering wheel torque. No need for unnecessary money wasting hardware.
I do agree that Tesla car should do something if side collision trajectory has been detected. I would vote for wheel torque with audio beeping.
Same thing with lane departure warning - sound the alarm with some torque and deactivate cruise to slow down until taken over (driver not conscious).



garsh said:


> IIRC, my Hyundai will flash the lights anytime a car is beside you, but will only emit an audible warning if you put on the turn signal while there's a car detected on that side.


Yea, I've driven some Nissans with the same logic. Don't get it. Showing the indicator when somebody is in a "blind spot" is exactly what you want if you ACTUALLY want to change lanes and there is no room for you.
I don't want vehicle to warn me about action that is correct. Some drivers will definitely conclude they shouldn't do things if vehicle beeps at them for that.
All warnings vehicles give - visual, audio, haptic etc - must be serious! Otherwise we end up with disabled features. For example, lane deviation warning is one of them. Most people disable that feature because it reacts excessively. Lanes can and have to be ignored in many scenarios. Changing lanes without indicator is not one of them, I know.
There are more nonsense endless beeps - "key in ignition" - "reverse gear engaged" - "driver door open" (but the fact that other door is open is absolutely fine, because driver knows what passengers do and driver doesn't know what he/she does).

If you can see your car from side mirrors without leaning left/right, mirrors are adjusted incorrectly. It is that easy.
If you can't see your car from side mirrors even after leaning left/right, mirrors are adjusted incorrectly (this never happens).


----------



## Michael Russo

@arnis , after decades of proactive & defensive safe driving courses every year at my previous company, I am _perfectly_ aware of appropriate mirror positions.
While I may be prepared to concur on benefits of audio warnings of steering wheel torque, I beg to differ that blind spot mirror indicators are mere gimmicks. Like many things they are a plus as even with a perfect mirror position there may be a bit of a blind spot left.
We can agree to disagree.

Night night, it's getting late for us in Europe!


----------



## Maevra

I don't think blind spot indicators are gimmicks. Even if you aren't looking directly at the mirror, you'll likely see the indicator light in your peripheral vision and that helps be more aware.

I wish Teslas had them on the mirrors because the AP/ultrasonic half circle "pings" don''t help much in that regard. I've had vehicles drive right next to or slightly behind me and the screen display does not always register they are there, so it's not a reliable indicator.


----------



## Guest

Michael Russo said:


> Like many things they are a plus as even with a perfect mirror position there may be a bit of a blind spot left.


Only if manufacturer made a mistake with mirror design. Which does happen.
In this case, mirror should be adjusted so there is no side blind spot left. Blind spot far behind is safer.
Again, manufacturer might fail here as well by not allowing adjustment far enough.

I remember in 1997, BMW 5-series came with standard mirrors that didn't have parabolic outer edge as standard and blind spot
was almost unavoidable. They fixed it a year later by adding parabolic edge as standard.
In US of course, there is a text (literally, for idiots): "Objects in mirror are closer than they appear" due that feature.



Maevra said:


> Even if you aren't looking directly at the mirror, you'll likely see the indicator light in your peripheral vision and that helps be more aware.


Yes. And you will see a car there as well. If mirror is adjusted correctly. So why have a light there?
If it is dark, you will see (at least one) headlight of that vehicle.
Gimmick. Like that warning sentence. *It's more important to look at the reflected view not read stuff on mirror's surface nor LEDs.
*


Maevra said:


> AP/ultrasonic half circle "pings" don''t help much in that regard.


I agree. These pings are useless. 
Again, look at the mirror, not the screen. Tesla should have a warning in case of danger. Not indications in case of normal driving scenarios. Useless information. Literally.


----------



## CesarNinja

smak said:


> This might be the weirdest one yet.
> 
> I like to rest my right hand on the gear shift. (insert joke here)


I put my hand on the top of a bottle for that same reason. A small Soda Stream bottle in the left cup holder feels the nicest.


----------



## CesarNinja

Maevra said:


> I don't think blind spot indicators are gimmicks. Even if you aren't looking directly at the mirror, you'll likely see the indicator light in your peripheral vision and that helps be more aware.
> 
> I wish Teslas had them on the mirrors because the AP/ultrasonic half circle "pings" don''t help much in that regard. I've had vehicles drive right next to or slightly behind me and the screen display does not always register they are there, so it's not a reliable indicator.


I had a 2012 Volvo S60 that had BLIS and it wasn't perfectly reliable so they upgraded to a non-camera based system in subsequent years. My Volvo had much much more useful Blind spot assistance than my Model 3. I'm not sure if my sensors are misaligned or what but vehicles always dance around beside my car and float through my car. It's nice that the car comes with sensors but I didn't pay for Autopilot so I just pretend the images are a cute representation not something useful in any way.


----------



## Joseph F

The only thing I missed giving up the Leaf is the heated Steering wheel.


----------



## ummgood

CesarNinja said:


> I had a 2012 Volvo S60 that had BLIS and it wasn't perfectly reliable so they upgraded to a non-camera based system in subsequent years. My Volvo had much much more useful Blind spot assistance than my Model 3. I'm not sure if my sensors are misaligned or what but vehicles always dance around beside my car and float through my car. It's nice that the car comes with sensors but I didn't pay for Autopilot so I just pretend the images are a cute representation not something useful in any way.


I had a Nissan Altima as a rental while my car was in the body shop and it had better blind spot monitoring than the Tesla. They definitely have work to do there. Plus there are some things I don't know how they could accomplish with the cameras. For example the Nissan had cross traffic alert. If you are backing out of a parking space and someone was walking across or driving across your path it would beep. I just don't see how Tesla will accomplish that with the cameras because in between two cars the rear facing side cameras will have their view obstructed. Maybe it is something they could do with sonar but I don't know what the range on that is. The Nissan would also beep if you turned on your turn signals while someone else was in your blind spot. My wife's Honda also does this so until you get active alerts that help with these situation the Tesla is lacking.


----------



## garsh

ummgood said:


> If you are backing out of a parking space and someone was walking across or driving across your path it would beep. I just don't see how Tesla will accomplish that with the cameras


For low-speed, close-proximity stuff, they'll use the ultrasonics.


----------



## SalisburySam

Brokedoc said:


> In New York, its illegal for gas stations to have that little switch that keeps the pump on without holding the handle because politicians ALWAYS know what's right for us stupid people even though every other gas station in the country uses this feature.
> 
> So I'm gonna miss standing in freezing weather with my fingers going cold an numb while gassing up!


Yeah, I remember those days when I lived up there, and other parts of the US as well. So dumb. I used to jam the gas cap into the space between the nozzle handguard and the trigger; would be the right size to keep the gas flowing and the automatic cutoff still worked well. Saw some other people who carried a block or ball to use for the same purpose. Dumb, just dumb.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

I think most of these have been covered, but my $33k GTI Autobahn has the following features my $79k Performance Model 3 doesn't (yet)

- CarPlay
- CD Player
- Ability to control iPhone media from car display
- Wired input from external audio device
- Sunroof
- Keyless entry that works 100% of the time, rather than 30% of the time
- A backup camera that is covered when not in use, so doesn't need cleaning daily (it hid behind the VW badge)
- 450 miles of highway range on one fill up (cheap shot, I know!)
- Auto windshield wipers that actually respond to rain
- Hatch back trunk

I much prefer my Model 3 (obviously) but the GTI wasn't a bad little car!


----------



## SalisburySam

MichelT3 said:


> What much ado about something which simply is one of the factors of life. People get the flu.


And some die from it.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Brokedoc said:


> In New York, its illegal for gas stations to have that little switch that keeps the pump on without holding the handle because politicians ALWAYS know what's right for us stupid people even though every other gas station in the country uses this feature.


The BP gas station I used on Staten Island had this feature, as do many others, most gas stations ignore it. It really depends on the Fire Marshall in the area.

I guess at least we were allowed to pump our own gas in NY (I'm looking at you NJ).


----------



## FRC

Wooloomooloo said:


> I guess at least we were allowed to pump our own gas in NY (I'm looking at you NJ)


There's no self-service in NJ? WTF?


----------



## Bokonon

FRC said:


> There's no self-service in NJ? WTF?


Yup, Oregon and New Jersey are full-service states by law (though Oregon has started to allow exceptions in recent years).


----------



## Jay79

Heated Steering Wheel
Heated Wipers
Text Message Alerts


----------



## FRC

Jay79 said:


> Heated Steering Wheel
> Heated Wipers
> Text Message Alerts


None, absolutely none.


----------



## SalisburySam

What features have I given up in my Model 3 from other/previous cars?

Not especially happy about giving up:

1- heated steering wheel (2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
2- ease of entry/exit, including assist handles (2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
3- hatchback (2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
4- electrically-operated hatchback opener/closer (2014 Toyota Venza)
5- graphical real-time depiction of electric consumption among traction motor, HVAC, and accessories (2012 LEAF)
6- full manual and excellent auto wiper controls (2002 GMC Envoy)
7- built-in air compressor (2002 GMC Envoy)
8- freedom from $130 EV state registration add-on fee “just because” (2002 GMC Envoy, 2014 Toyota Venza)
9- automatic car washes (REALLY unhappy about this one)
10- rear window wiper/washer (2002 GMC Envoy, 2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
11- back seat windows go fully or almost fully down (2002 GMC Envoy, 2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
12- over 350-mile range (2002 GMC Envoy, 2014 Toyota Venza)
13- short time to refuel ((2002 GMC Envoy, 2014 Toyota Venza)

Gave up but don’t care about:

1- Sun/moon roof, rarely used (2014 Toyota Venza)
2-XM radio, never used (2002 GMC Envoy, 2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
3- AM radio, rarely used (2002 GMC Envoy, 2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
4- CD player, sometimes used (2002 GMC Envoy, 2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
5- Cassette player, never used (2002 GMC Envoy)
6- Glove box manual opener (2002 GMC Envoy, 2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
7- Factory towing capability (2002 GMC Envoy)
8- Headlight wipers/washers (2002 GMC Envoy)
9- Roof racks (2002 GMC Envoy, 2014 Toyota Venza)
10- Very outdated maps (2012 LEAF)
11- Horrible navigation UI (2012 LEAF)
12- Slightly less-horrible navigation UI (2014 Toyota Venza)
13- Manual HomeLink push buttons (2002 GMC Envoy, 2012 LEAF, 2014 Toyota Venza)
14- Manual gas cap cover release (2014 Toyota Venza)

Gave up and am ecstatic about:

1- gas
2- gas station stops
3- gas spills
4- gas smell
5- oil
6- oil drips
7- oil changes
8- oil changing equipment
9- oil filters
10- radiator
11- radiator flushes
12- radiator hoses
13- radiator thermostats
14- engine air filters
15- engine fuel filters
16- engine O2 sensors
17- engine timing belts
18- transmission fluid
19- transmission fluid replacements
20- traditional car dealerships

So, in short, love my Model 3, anxious for the Y hopefully with a heated steering wheel.


----------



## ummgood

Bokonon said:


> Yup, Oregon and New Jersey are full-service states by law (though Oregon has started to allow exceptions in recent years).


haha the funny thing is one time on a business trip in Portland I had a rental I had to fill up before returning to the airport. I didn't realize they had this rule and I am pretty fast so I hopped out of the car, stuck my credit card in the pump, and started pumping. About a minute later someone came out of the station and started yelling at me that I was breaking the law. I had no idea. I looked around clueless as to what I was doing that was breaking the law. It was then explained to me that I could't pump my own gas. I had never heard of such a thing. The funny thing is I was born in Oregon but we moved from there when I was 6 and at the time they still had full service stations in California so I never put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## FRC

SalisburySam said:


> automatic car washes (REALLY unhappy about this one)


Why car washes? I do drive thru car wash once/twice a week no harm, no foul, no problem..


----------



## Nautilus

I miss the following from my 2014 Volt:

*Rear window and mirror defrosters coming on when I remotely precondition the car*. Lately its been taking 10 minutes of driving before I can see out the back window due to the heavy morning frost. I did discover by accident this morning that the rear window defroster DOES turn off by itself after a while if you forget about it (like the Volt's). I had just been manually turning it off sooner.
*CD Player*. This I really miss as I listen to books on CD from my local public library during my commute. I would get through about a book a month. Now I'll have to faff about with transferring audio files to my phone or a USB or some such nonsense.
*Text notifications*. If I was stationary I could read them on the car screen. If moving, the car had text to voice translation and I could listen to them. Also a set of canned replies (like Yes; No; Can't talk right now, I'm driving; etc.). I contend using this was no more dangerous then some of the touch screen operations we have to do now. I used the last one to respond to my boss's boss one morning while driving in a year or so ago when he texted me with an urgent question. He actually commended me when I got to the office for driving safely (the canned responses also say "Sent from my Chevrolet Volt").
*More incremental wiper speeds*.
The ability to *answer the phone by pushing one of the knobs on the steering wheel*.
Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my M3, but I think these were pretty basic things that GM had figured out years ago.

I miss the following from our 2014 Traverse:

Dog Smell
Dog Hair
Wait, no I don't


----------



## FRC

Nautilus said:


> *Text notifications*.


With I-phone you can do these text functions using Siri.


----------



## SalisburySam

FRC said:


> Why car washes? I do drive thru car wash once/twice a week no harm, no foul, no problem..


Really? With the warnings in the owners manual and the threads about one and two bucket washes I thought no one took their Model 3 through a real car wash. Is your car wash one of the toichless kind?


----------



## Nautilus

Forgot one thing:  Resume command on the cruise control .


Nautilus said:


> I miss the following from my 2014 Volt:
> 
> *Rear window and mirror defrosters coming on when I remotely precondition the car*. Lately its been taking 10 minutes of driving before I can see out the back window due to the heavy morning frost. I did discover by accident this morning that the rear window defroster DOES turn off by itself after a while if you forget about it (like the Volt's). I had just been manually turning it off sooner.
> *CD Player*. This I really miss as I listen to books on CD from my local public library during my commute. I would get through about a book a month. Now I'll have to faff about with transferring audio files to my phone or a USB or some such nonsense.
> *Text notifications*. If I was stationary I could read them on the car screen. If moving, the car had text to voice translation and I could listen to them. Also a set of canned replies (like Yes; No; Can't talk right now, I'm driving; etc.). I contend using this was no more dangerous then some of the touch screen operations we have to do now. I used the last one to respond to my boss's boss one morning while driving in a year or so ago when he texted me with an urgent question. He actually commended me when I got to the office for driving safely (the canned responses also say "Sent from my Chevrolet Volt").
> *More incremental wiper speeds*.
> The ability to *answer the phone by pushing one of the knobs on the steering wheel*.
> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my M3, but I think these were pretty basic things that GM had figured out years ago.
> 
> I miss the following from our 2014 Traverse:
> 
> Dog Smell
> Dog Hair
> Wait, no I don't


Forgot one thing: Resume command on the cruise control.


----------



## MichelT3

SalisburySam said:


> And some die from it.


That's one certainty in life: we all die.


----------



## FRC

SalisburySam said:


> Really? With the warnings in the owners manual and the threads about one and two bucket washes I thought no one took their Model 3 through a real car wash. Is your car wash one of the toichless kind?


While the owners manual does warn against non- touchless automatic car washes, I have used one weekly with no ill effects. I realize that I'm swimming against the current on this one, but my white P3D looks too dirty too quickly without regular washing. Bottom line, it's a car folks.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

FRC said:


> While the owners manual does warn against non- touchless automatic car washes, I have used one weekly with no ill effects. I realize that I'm swimming against the current on this one, but my white P3D looks too dirty too quickly without regular washing. Bottom line, it's a car folks.


Totally agree. It is just a car. The damage to the paint that you may experience with an automatic car wash you experienced with your Honda Civic as well (or whatever you are coming from). It just wasn't a concern. Swirl marks, small scratches to the clear coat, etc. are all things every car gets when going through a car wash.

For me, that isn't something I want with my new baby. I paid twice the money that I have ever spent on this car and am willing to take the time and effort to do what I can to keep it in as near new condition as I can. Plus I enjoy it. So, to each his/her own. Enjoy your car!

Dan


----------



## Jay Jay

Nautilus said:


> *CD Player*. This I really miss as I listen to books on CD from my local public library during my commute. I would get through about a book a month. Now I'll have to faff about with transferring audio files to my phone or a USB or some such nonsense


Just get Audible on your phone. It's like $10/mo. for 2 audiobook credits. Then stream via BT. Perfection.


----------



## MelindaV

Jay Jay said:


> Just get Audible on your phone. It's like $10/mo. for 2 audiobook credits. Then stream via BT. Perfection.


Or a free library account that has audiobooks via various apps (Libby, OneClickDigital, Overdrive, etc)


----------



## Nautilus

Jay Jay said:


> Just get Audible on your phone. It's like $10/mo. for 2 audiobook credits. Then stream via BT. Perfection.





MelindaV said:


> Or a free library account that has audiobooks via various apps (Libby, OneClickDigital, Overdrive, etc)


Thanks for the suggestions. I would prefer to not get yet another monthly subscription to something. I really like the price of the the CDs at the library (free). My library does have electronic audiobooks, but I don't think the selection is as good. I'll need to check further on that one. I do know they are available via Overdrive.


----------



## MelindaV

Nautilus said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I would prefer to not get yet another monthly subscription to something. I really like the price of the the CDs at the library (free). My library does have electronic audiobooks, but I don't think the selection is as good. I'll need to check further on that one. I do know they are available via Overdrive.


My library had significantly more available thru the apps than physical media versions (currently in one of the apps, they list over 77,000 titles)


----------



## @gravityrydr

MelindaV said:


> My library had significantly more available thru the apps than physical media versions (currently in one of the apps, they list over 77,000 titles)


Thanks, I didn't know about that option.


----------



## @gravityrydr

Nautilus said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I would prefer to not get yet another monthly subscription to something. I really like the price of the the CDs at the library (free). My library does have electronic audiobooks, but I don't think the selection is as good. I'll need to check further on that one. I do know they are available via Overdrive.


You do not need a paid subscription for Audible. If you have an Amazon account you get two free books when you sign up. Amazon owns Audible.


----------



## Kizzy

SalisburySam said:


> What features have I given up in my Model 3 from other/previous cars?
> 
> Not especially happy about giving up:
> 
> 9- automatic car washes (REALLY unhappy about this one)


I hear that touchless car washes are fine.



> Gave up but don't care about:
> 
> 9- Roof racks (2002 GMC Envoy, 2014 Toyota Venza)


Kind of available as an option (when they're not sold out).


----------



## Charlie W

I realize this might not be exactly what OP @Rich M had in mind -- so Mods, feel free to edit/move/delete my post -- but I've lost track of the number of times I've mindlessly flicked the right-hand stalk-lever up or down on my wife's Prius, to shift into gear and pull out of the garage, only to watch the windshield-wipers quickly swishing back & forth across the glass. Or the times I've parked her car, gotten out, and heard it beep at me because I'd forgotten to turn it off. Or when I've tapped the lever to engage Traffic Aware Cruise Control, and again, saw the Prius wipers going across the windshield. Those are times I've wished I was driving my Model 3. Well, at least I haven't absent-mindedly popped the "Prius Frunk" and put a fresh hot pizza in with the motor. 

~Charlie


----------

